# Any donkey savvy people out there????



## Suebe (Mar 12, 2016)

We adopted a donkey about a month and a half ago, no idea how far along. First donkey ever! Not sure if they move along pregnancy wise like horses or if they differ?! The very first pic (her through the pipe coral fencing) was taken shorty after we got her. The other pics were taken about 30 minutes ago. I've watched her huge belly go from a meatball to a much sleeker look so I figure she's pretty far along?! Any guesses as to how much longer I might have? Losing a lot of sleep checking on her through the nights, thank you

Almost forgot to mention she's just 3 years old and a maiden :O


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 12, 2016)

Donkeys go longer in general I believe. But each one will differ as with horses. Have a read here: https://www.thedonkeysanctuary.org.uk/sites/sanctuary/files/document/142-1423235408-donkey_health_and_welfare_0.pdf

I'd try and get a bit more weight on her I say she's got a bit longer to go.


----------



## chandab (Mar 12, 2016)

I wouldn't push too much weight, donkeys are much more angular than horses and go from just right to obese pretty quickly. Donkeys tend to average closer to a year for gestation; but just like horses they don't read the book, so could surprise you. I've not foaled out a donkey, as I only have one; but I've been studying nutrition and care. My mini jenny gets grass hay and a low carb pellet (pretty much just a handful, so she doesn't feel left out when the mare she lives with is fed).


----------



## Suebe (Mar 12, 2016)

She was a BLM capture, very sweet, adjusted beautifully here. She's free fed and gets as much as she'll eat. She was easily eating 4 flakes a day the first month here and is now showing that less interest and picks all day rather then scarf out. She's been standing in a more secluded place last two weeks as well as laying down more, kicking and biting her belly. Her rear end has taken on a more boney look since the belly has started to drop


----------



## Suebe (Mar 12, 2016)

Chandab the BLM did give me that warning about watching her weight and yes like you said they are built way different then horses. I just chose to free feed when we got her because they had no idea how far along she was other then at capture in August she was pregnant, i figured she was in the last 3 months probably and needed that extra feed at this point. I just wish I knew how much longer we had, so frustrating


----------



## chandab (Mar 12, 2016)

Best guess, donkeys running wild, probably foal in May/June, maybe as early as April to hit the first flush of grass; perhaps earlier in southern states where spring hits earlier. With nearly yearlong gestation, you could be seeing a baby sooner, rather than later. Signs should be pretty similar to horses, but donkeys do seem to be a bit more stoic, so she might not shows signs of discomfort like a mare might.

Free choice grass hay for a pregnant donkey is not likely to be an issue. [My mini jenny gets a handful of low carb pellets, so she doesn't feel left out when the mare she runs with is fed. She is a tad tubby, but some of our hay bales have a bit of alfalfa in them.]


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 12, 2016)

What's blm?


----------



## chandab (Mar 12, 2016)

Rocklone Miniature Horses said:


> What's blm?


Bureau of Land Management, government agency that over sees wild horses and donkeys in U.S..(There's more to it than that, but that's the short answer.)


----------



## Suebe (Mar 12, 2016)

Bureau of Land Management. They thin the heards of wild horses and burros. While it's a bit sad sometimes the herds become so large there isn't sufficient food or water. They are adopted out with thorough background and home or facility checks to insure proper homes


----------



## Suebe (Mar 12, 2016)

Here's a front view of her


----------



## amysue (Mar 12, 2016)

She is very cute! She looks in foal to me. She looks great and her neck and back do not appear to have the fatty tumor like deposits which are ususlly present in severly overweight donkeys. They usually carry a foal for 12 months, I have one that always seems to go a year and 3 weeks with no problems. Ours always seem to cycle, settle and foal on a schedule resulting in late summer and early fall babies, but that does not mean she won't foal sooner. As Chanda mentioned, the climate will play a part in regulating cycles. She should wax and then bag up and get loose around her croup before foaling. Being a maiden, she may not make a bag until she foals. Mine get very cranky and agitated a few days before foaling and keep to themselves out in the pasture right before baby comes, some even dig holes to lay in (we call them a $$ holes). If you have the vet out they may be able to give you a guestimate on how far along she is. Being a BLM animal, they may have records on her and those may give you an idea about a due date. Does she have an identifying brand? Do you know how long she has been out of the wild? If they can give you some info on her journey it may help, for example if you knew when she was rounded up, if and how long she was held/quarantined and if she was with a jack then or already separate, you may be able to better guess a due date by counting backward from the last time she could have been bred. If her belly has gone from wide and fat to egg shaped, the foal may be dropping and getting closer to foaling. Baby donkeys are sooo awesome, hope she has one in there!


----------



## Suebe (Mar 13, 2016)

amysue said:


> She is very cute! She looks in foal to me. She looks great and her neck and back do not appear to have the fatty tumor like deposits which are ususlly present in severly overweight donkeys. They usually carry a foal for 12 months, I have one that always seems to go a year and 3 weeks with no problems. Ours always seem to cycle, settle and foal on a schedule resulting in late summer and early fall babies, but that does not mean she won't foal sooner. As Chanda mentioned, the climate will play a part in regulating cycles. She should wax and then bag up and get loose around her croup before foaling. Being a maiden, she may not make a bag until she foals. Mine get very cranky and agitated a few days before foaling and keep to themselves out in the pasture right before baby comes, some even dig holes to lay in (we call them a $$ holes). If you have the vet out they may be able to give you a guestimate on how far along she is. Being a BLM animal, they may have records on her and those may give you an idea about a due date. Does she have an identifying brand? Do you know how long she has been out of the wild? If they can give you some info on her journey it may help, for example if you knew when she was rounded up, if and how long she was held/quarantined and if she was with a jack then or already separate, you may be able to better guess a due date by counting backward from the last time she could have been bred. If her belly has gone from wide and fat to egg shaped, the foal may be dropping and getting closer to foaling. Baby donkeys are sooo awesome, hope she has one in there!


Hi Amy, you probably missed a few posts of mine above




but here's what I know about her...she was rounded up August 2015, she was determined by a vet at that time to be in the 2 year old range and definitely already pregnant. She had numerous vaccines, was wormed and able to be adopted late January 2016 by us. Shes extremely sweet! Is leading very well and picking up all 4 hooves for us. She's been going off and hiding in the corner last couple weeks, has had on & off loose manure, bagging up and down, laying down a lot, kicking & biting her belly, the newest thing is rubbing her sides of her belly along the entire fence line, did you see all my photos above? What's your opinion of her bag? I've noticed her vulva has started to lengthen, it's longer then it was a couple weeks ago and more flaccid, also her tailhead and rear look way more boney and visible, appreciate!!! Do you think I need to be getting up through the night and checking on her or do I have a ways to go? Btw my vet has seen her but I don't want them palpating or anything invasive. She's new to the captivity world and I want to ease her in slowly, everything is a new experience for her and we have definitely gained her trust


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 13, 2016)

Oooh that's cool. We have some wild pony herds here in Ireland but they're not really wild lol


----------



## amysue (Mar 13, 2016)

So if in August she was confirmed in foal, that would make her atleast 8 months, but she was probably at least 2-3 mos along in order for them to confirm the pregnancy. The way you say she is behaving makes me believe you are going to have a lil one running around soon. So exciting!. Donkeys are such inquisitive creatures that if you spend a little time with the foal every day, he/she will most likely be an in-your- pocket personality and that may help her bond with you as well. Our donkeys think they are people.


----------



##  (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't know anything about donkeys, per se, but I am following this thread with interest in how she progresses. So glad she has such a happy home!


----------



## Suebe (Mar 15, 2016)

Yesterday she rolled a lot! Last night when I went out to put her in the barn, which I've been doing every night just to be safe I noticed her vulva was very swollen past the hind quarters, I'll put a pic below. I read (yes I did google donkeys foaling since she's our first hahaha) and it said when that happens birth is imminent! It was also very loose!!! Her udders were so engorged they were triangular which was anothersure sign supposedly, pic below as well. Well now here we are the morning after, I just let her out of the barn, didn't look at her udders yet but her vulva is not swollen anymore and back to where it looks like it's just starting to lengthen WHAT YHE HECK! Is that normal?!!!! Amysue any thought since you seem to know your donkeys



btw her belly looked different as well yesterday, much lower and bottom heavier


----------



## amysue (Mar 15, 2016)

She looks very close. My maidens did this to me, a few false alarms later..along came the foal. The minute you turn your back, she'll spit that kid out.


----------



##  (Mar 15, 2016)

If she were a mini mare, I'd say baby if "forward of center" and things are moving along quite nicely! Her swollen vulva could be from the pressure baby was giving her, and if baby shifted, then it would appear less swollen and puffy.

Can't wait to see what she's hiding in there for you!


----------



## Suebe (Mar 16, 2016)

Amysue I hope so! She really needs to "spit it out soon" hahaha, I literally put off leaving the house in fear I'll miss something!

"Castle Rock" that makes total sense thank you! I can't imagine a donkey is much different from a mini really


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2016)

New Video page 32! - Happy Appy Acres

Check the above thread out in the Marestare/Pregnancy section of the forum.

There may be some really useful information in it that you may be able to use ect.


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2016)

How clever of you to find that thread, Ryan. I'd completely forgotten about it, but had such fun reading through the entire thread, and watching the videos! That was a fun "watch" although a longer one than we all expected at the beginning!

Thanks for finding it!


----------



## Suebe (Mar 17, 2016)

Ryan Johnson said:


> New Video page 32! - Happy Appy Acres
> 
> Check the above thread out in the Marestare/Pregnancy section of the forum.
> 
> There may be some really useful information in it that you may be able to use ect.


Thank you Ryan! I enjoyed reading through that thread so much! Sounded very familiar at times. Sad that she lost one from colic



and I was so surprised at what that baby came out looking like!!! So beautiful wow! I'm sure I'm definitely having a little grey donk lol no fancy colors in the wild haha!


----------



## Suebe (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok so she's had a couple more of those episodes. They last anywhere from 15-30 minutes. Each time I'm stunned by the vulva change, so puffy and long :O when the "episode" is over it pretty much goes back to that middle stage it's been in again, she walks away with her ears up and goes to eat. Here's two pics from this morning while she was having yet another. Is it normal for her to have this many without actually going into labor? The second pic she's literally shoving her rear end into the barn wall. I've had mini horses foal and never saw anything like this


----------



## chandab (Mar 18, 2016)

For some mares butt pressing is pretty common. Not sure how close to labor it starts.


----------



##  (Mar 19, 2016)

She's looking very good, and I'm excited to see what she's been hiding in there! Bet it will be a "cutie" !!


----------



## Suebe (Mar 20, 2016)

Do those little white things mean anything? I feel like she's so close and so miserable for several weeks now, I'm stumped! My horses in the past were so different from this little donk


----------



## amysue (Mar 20, 2016)

The little white beads on the end of her teats are wax beads. Waxing up means she is getting close. So exciting!


----------



## Suebe (Mar 21, 2016)

amysue said:


> The little white beads on the end of her teats are wax beads. Waxing up means she is getting close. So exciting!


OMG!!! Really Amysue you think!!! :00000000



there is even more tonight look! Thank you! How long Usually after this happens?


----------



## amysue (Mar 21, 2016)

Unfortunately, there is no exact science behind foaling signs. Some mares are textbook, foal drops, they wax then bag up, loosen up and foal. Maidens are a mixed bag of tricks, as your girl has already demonstrated. Usually, the mare baggs up as her udder fills with milk soon before foaling, some even drip a bit of milk. Others however do not bag up until after foaling. Waxing can mean anywhere from a day to a week (it varies). If she lets you touch her, you may be able to gently express a few drops of milk (if she is lactating yet). If so, then she's closer. There is something to ph and foaling, I know Diane or someone else on the forum could give you more details on this. I have not tested milk in ages, as most of my mares are pretty predictable (knock on wood they don't mix it up on me this year). I got some test strips as a game prize a while back and I am looking forward to trying them on my maidens. I have been told that you can use pool water ph strips too. Supposedly, the ph of the mare's milk changes before foaling. If she gives you some milk, you may be able to get an idea of how close she is.


----------



## Suebe (Mar 22, 2016)

amysue said:


> Unfortunately, there is no exact science behind foaling signs. Some mares are textbook, foal drops, they wax then bag up, loosen up and foal. Maidens are a mixed bag of tricks, as your girl has already demonstrated. Usually, the mare baggs up as her udder fills with milk soon before foaling, some even drip a bit of milk. Others however do not bag up until after foaling. Waxing can mean anywhere from a day to a week (it varies). If she lets you touch her, you may be able to gently express a few drops of milk (if she is lactating yet). If so, then she's closer. There is something to ph and foaling, I know Diane or someone else on the forum could give you more details on this. I have not tested milk in ages, as most of my mares are pretty predictable (knock on wood they don't mix it up on me this year). I got some test strips as a game prize a while back and I am looking forward to trying them on my maidens. I have been told that you can use pool water ph strips too. Supposedly, the ph of the mare's milk changes before foaling. If she gives you some milk, you may be able to get an idea of how close she is.[/quote
> She's a tough one! Always looks ready to burst but keeps ticking on. She let me touch her udders, I was surprised by how sweet and trusting she already is, I was overtly gentle, maybe that was a problem but I couldn't get a drop! What does that mean?! Thanks for all your info, I'm so grateful you have donkey experience!


----------



## Suebe (Mar 22, 2016)

By the way this is her second day showing little interest in her feed. Even refused her favorite horse butterscotch treats, then eventually took it and just held it in her lips for a good minute before chewing it very slowing haha it was funny



she's been scarfing the last month so huge change, probably doesn't mean a darn thing with this girl lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 22, 2016)

Changes in her usual behavior is a good sign that she is moving ahead perfectly



Those butterscotch treats sound so good I dont think I could refuse them hahah

Dont worry too much that you cant express any milk from her. Your doing great and we are all excited to see what she is preparing for you in the "Slow cooker"





Fingers crossed for the safest of arrivals


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2016)

DITTO that!!!


----------



## Suebe (Mar 23, 2016)

Hahaha thanks Ryan!


----------



## Suebe (Mar 23, 2016)

Ok I'm going to be hugely surprised if we are having another false alarm! She's been agitated, walking back and forth, pawing and her udder is a lot bigger then it was even a couple hours ago...but lol ya never know!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 23, 2016)

Fingers and toes are crossed


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2016)

Praying for a safe delivery of a healthy "long ear" baby!!!



ray


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2016)

Any updates??


----------



## threeten (Mar 27, 2016)

I just now found this topic. I don't have anything to add about foaling but wanted to say that is a beautiful donkey and bless you for taking her in. Hope the little one makes an appearance soon. I once had two mini donkey jacks, they were a hoot!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Mar 28, 2016)

The foal will be all "legs & ears"....really! All mine were. She may stop labor with you there, she is basically from the wild, remember. The will have a built in "do it away from anyone & anything" sense to them. Mine didn't show as long a labor once started as some minis. Her belly looks as if foal has turned in the last ones, as you can see the bulk is not centered anymore but appears further back.

Haven't had a foal in years as I sold the donk herd late 90's but, they are a hoot. Since mom is ok with you, imprint the foal when it arrives. You will have a friend for life. Always remember, donks are not stubborn but they are very cautious. Slow & steady to train & they have a memory like an elephant!

As others have said, all looks good and probably a foal "soon". Good hay is really all they need as their systems are used to some pretty rough forage and they convert to nutrition well. Plus, they are supposed to be thinner than our minis in good shape.


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2016)

I keep checking it. Anxious to see what is cooking!!


----------



## Suebe (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi, well it's been days of false labor however last night I'm stunned we didn't finally have a baby. She was laying down moaning for over over an hour (pics below) strangely I could see the baby pushing at her flank area, her vulva was extremely enlarged and swollen, I thought ok now this is it but then it all stopped, however this morning we have real golden wax (pic) first I've seen this thick stuff on her soooooo another uneventful day today?!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 31, 2016)

In horses (so probably donkeys also) waxing usually means baby in 24-48 hours, but mares (jennies) don't read the books. She is very close. If she is a once wild jenny can you keep an eye on her from further away. Maybe people real close are causing her to hold out because she's not comfortable.


----------



##  (Mar 31, 2016)

She looks close, but these jennies don't always follow our horsie mares time tables. I don't think you have long to wait, and I'm watching with excitement!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2016)

Me too, keep us posted


----------



## Suebe (Mar 31, 2016)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> In horses (so probably donkeys also) waxing usually means baby in 24-48 hours, but mares (jennies) don't read the books. She is very close. If she is a once wild jenny can you keep an eye on her from further away. Maybe people real close are causing her to hold out because she's not comfortable.


She's honestly had no problem with us around her, I wish I could load videos so you could see, she follows us around and even grooms my daughters head when she's sitting with her, she's practically in our pocket already. I can touch her udders and sit with her when she's laying down, besides we don't stand and stare at her anyway, she's in a small pasture attached to our barn which I can sit in my bedroom and see everything she's doing without walking outside lol it's great!


----------



## chandab (Mar 31, 2016)

She looks like a chocolate, like my Tilly, so it'll be interesting to see what color foal she has. Can't wait to see a baby longear.


----------



## Suebe (Mar 31, 2016)

Well feel free Chantab to offer any donkey info you think might be helpful lol she's our very first! I suppose burros being wild don't have the greatest color variety, however I saw a little jet black jack born to another adoptee a couple weeks ago


----------



## chandab (Apr 1, 2016)

my experience is limited to one Jenny and reading.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 3, 2016)

So here we are today, so cranky! With good reason I suppose. Her udders are pretty big, you can see them from the back, and this is how we're holding out tail today


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2016)

Can't wait!! Sorry she's cranky, but so happy she's moving ahead so nicely!! Come on little momma!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 3, 2016)

Shes looking great and trust me when you see those ears , the wait will be totally worth it


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2016)

Checking in again, and anxiously awaiting the birth of this little one!!


----------



## Suebe (Apr 5, 2016)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Checking in again, and anxiously awaiting the birth of this little one!!


Thank you so much, I was saddened by amysue"s post last night, I couldn't stop thinking of the pain and devastation she must have felt trying to get that baby out of her mare, I literally cried for her, the mare and the baby reading the story and looking at the pictures. Scared me a little too. It must be in the back of everyone's mind that's expecting a foal, anything can happen at any time. Anyway I just took a photo of her udders, she usually stands happily while I do but today she backed up a little and even lifted her foot very slightly. I have to tell you I was told she was the only burro that came through this peticular BLM that never once attempted to kick at them. They seemed to really want me to know how sweet she was. I guess newly capture and then they teach them to pick up all four feet they always get a warning kick at some point.

She was inside her barn stall which is attached to her pasture. She won't go in there on her own yet, only when we lead her or literally put a hay flake in there. But no she was standing in there all by herself giving me nasal neighs (that's what we call those donkey nose noises) not the heehaw lol anyway the pic was bad I'll try for another later but they were full. I can't help but think "is all this normal" even my vet said 24-48 hours after waxing is textbook, it's been 5 days. Also so many false alarms where her vulva is literally 2-3 inches swelled past her hindquarters and long enough to have that baby, then everything stops and her vulva shrinks before my eyes, I hope this is not due to a incorrect presentation and we have an uneventful deliver like now because I'm so exhausted from staying up late and waking multiple times through the night.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 5, 2016)

Here's an udder pic, a side view and a rear (she's pretty flat sided today don't you think) it's not letting me upload 3 pics on the same post so I'll continue them on another


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 5, 2016)

She is probably fine. She's testing your staying power and probably laughing when you leave. I have a mini mare that's bag has been huge for a week and now seems to have stalled out. She went from no bag to delivery last year in 22 days. This year we are going on four weeks. Since she is closer to the size of a riding horse, she shouldn't have too many issues like miniatures.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 5, 2016)

Also I just noticed my thread is in "the back porch" not "foaling" ugh


----------



## Suebe (Apr 5, 2016)

Excuse our giant head in the way hahaha


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 5, 2016)

In the head on pic baby is riding off to one side but in the broadside shot she almost looks V'd. Meaning baby is positioning self for delivery. Doesn't mean she'll deliver today. I had a mare get V'd severel times a week before she popped.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 5, 2016)

From the back, that udder hanging pretty low now


----------



## Suebe (Apr 5, 2016)

Last two sorry!

Last two sorry!


----------



## Suebe (Apr 5, 2016)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> In the head on pic baby is riding off to one side but in the broadside shot she almost looks V'd. Meaning baby is positioning self for delivery. Doesn't mean she'll deliver today. I had a mare get V'd severel times a week before she popped.


I see what you're saying and I definitely think you're right! She's giving us a run ugh lol she's been bagging up for over 6 weeks! They steadily have been getting bigger with each day now but a couple days ago I checked her in the evening and she was almost completely deflated! I'd never seen her do this since the beginning, next morning huge again. So frustrating trying to keep track so we don't miss it. I really want to see it come into the world so I literally do not sleep, well close anyway


----------



## chandab (Apr 5, 2016)

Love the ears.


----------



## amysue (Apr 5, 2016)

I cannot wait to see this baby! I'm sure she is fine, judging by her udder, she looks close, but not ready just yet, even for a maiden. The time to worry is after her water breaks and no foal arrives, not before. Hang in there. I know the waiting is anxiety inducing but it will be worth it.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 5, 2016)

Amysue thank you for responding under the circumstances




I'm very sensitive when it comes to our fur kids and I'm heartbroken for you. Xxxx


----------



## amysue (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you that means alot to me.


----------



##  (Apr 5, 2016)

She looks simply fabulous, and moving ahead -- even if not fast enough for all of us. Remember, when we tell people that WE KNOW the baby will come eventually....it has no choice?

I'd be up watching with you too. I can't wait to see these "little" long ears arrive!!

~~Diane


----------



## Suebe (Apr 5, 2016)

So I walk outside just now to this Lol! Looks like baby completely popped out of position like minutes ago haha! I was just out here and she had the skinny girl look going the last few weeks, Unbelievable! ugh


----------



## Suebe (Apr 6, 2016)

Sorry here I am again, just wanted you to see we are going through another episode of what would look like labor, rolling, moaning and this very swollen rear, in about 30-1 hour she'll get over it as usual, not weird, sounds normal?!


----------



## Suebe (Apr 6, 2016)

She rolled all night putting that baby back in position and her udder now has really no mid crease they're completely engorged


----------



## Suebe (Apr 6, 2016)

We're skinny again and my obsessively and I mean very obsessive burro who only poops in one comer and makes a pile because it falls literally on top of each other has made a cow pie mess all over her pen! If that were a sign for her how long before foaling do they usually clean the system?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 6, 2016)

Usually within hours if not minutes. She doesn't even look pregnant any more.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 6, 2016)

This is good right?! Baby is sitting where it should be now before delivery? I'm out here cleaning maybe I should go in the house?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes it means baby is in position. I would just do what you normally do and just keep checking on her.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 6, 2016)

She's hiding in a corner now and shaking her head a lot, looks miserable, ears back and kicking her belly, maybe this time it won't be a false one!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 6, 2016)

She looks to have rolled baby into position again





The cow pie is a great sign she is moving forward, she is hopefully cleaning out her system in preparation for the "loooooonnnnggggg awaited arrival"

best of luck Suebe , we are all very excited for you


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2016)

She looked so ready in the pictures from yesterday, but I'm assuming because there are no baby pictures, that we're still waiting? Don't you just love these girls -- I think they plan on driving us crazy just for fun!

Praying for a safe delivery of a healthy little one with long ears very soon!!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Apr 8, 2016)

Nothing like a procrastinator!

I'm hoping soon because I really want to see the cutie.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 9, 2016)

She really is torturimg us lol that baby didn't stay in that position long, toward the afternoon it was completely laying on one side. She would paw the ground repeatedly like she was going to roll but never did until probably middle of the night last night because she woke up skinny again! Her udders are expanding quick now, I can see a difference in size just hours later, not sure they have anymore room to grow?! She was also so clingy we felt bad walking away from her today, she couldn't stand close enough, then an hour later she has her ears back and she's giving the cold shoulder, moody mama!!! Can't say I blame her!


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2016)

Can't wait for this little one. Poor little momma sound so uncomfortable and so close. We're all here watching and waiting -- as impatiently as she must feel.

Your updates are fabulous! They really "paint" the picture for us. I know you must be tired, but you're going to forget all about it once that little one arrives!!


----------



## amysue (Apr 9, 2016)

I am so excited to see this lil longeared fuzz butt! It sounds like she will foal very soon. You're doing an awesome job keeping tabs on her and the fact that she wants to cling to you rather than hide tells me she has really bonded with you already and that's awesome!


----------



## Suebe (Apr 9, 2016)

Look at this udder today! The teats are so engorgored they're like one with the bag and there's wax


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 9, 2016)

I'd say she's close, but I said that last time and she made me a lier. Good luck.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 9, 2016)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> I'd say she's close, but I said that last time and she made me a lier. Good luck.


Hahahaha! Seriously though this is crazy! The anticipation is killing me


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 9, 2016)

I know what you mean. I'm waiting on our last minature mare to foal. She looked ready a couple nights ago and now she is back pettling. She lost her baby last year to a bad delivery, so want this baby. Also need a playmate for the two week old filly that we have.


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2016)

Yup, can't wait. And praying you'll have a little playmate for your two week old filly very soon, too, MMM !!


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2016)

I take it she's still holding on, since there is no update! Come on little momma!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 11, 2016)

Well I was hoping Id come back here after the weekend to Long baby ears ??





How is the lady in waiting ? ( Apart from driving you Crazy )


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2016)

She's really being something......making us all crazy on the wait. But, I'm sure that little baby long ears will be worth any wait!!

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Suebe (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes still waiting oh my gosh ugh! I've come to the conclusion the little guy doesn't stay in birthing position long. She keeps getting skinny then round. Last night she rolled and moaned, peed about 5 times in one hour, but I knew it wasn't labor, you could see the baby pushing and maybe rolling or trying to in that belly, way to much activity and I'm thinking it's just not in the correct position but still trying. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Suebe (Apr 14, 2016)

Here's our udder today


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2016)

Poor girl must be uncomfortable in these last weeks. Sounds like baby still has some room to move around, so if s/he's still active, maybe there is some time before she goes. I'd just keep a close eye on her. I don't have experience with these long ears, but I'm anxiously awaiting your arrival to see this precious little one. ~~Diane


----------



## Suebe (Apr 15, 2016)

Ok so I sat in the barn until 2:00am peaking very discreetly at her, she was extra quiet and calm so I decided to get a couple hours of sleep, woke up walked out peaked in the outside barn window and there she was licking a little black baby, I was so sad I missed it, probably by about 30 minutes since he was standing really wobbly and soaking wet. What a cutie! In less then 2 hours he was doing tiny bucks with big attitude, so blessed Im in awe



can a video be uploaded or just photos because I managed to get some big sass at just a couple hours old lol


----------



## Suebe (Apr 15, 2016)

Thank you so much for all the help and advice! I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats!

I think you can upload videos onto YouTube and then post them here, but I don't know if you can post videos directly here.

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats. She was waiting to catch you off guard, very feral momma of her. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Mona (Apr 15, 2016)

CONGRATULATIONS! I can;t wait to see your new baby!! Is mama letting you handle her baby or is she still standoffish? Hope all goes well. I am happy for you!


----------



## Suebe (Apr 15, 2016)

She doesn't leave his side, such a good mom but yes we have hugged and kissed him 1000 times and she's very watchful but perfectly fine with it. She's pretty bonded to my daughter and I though


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats, he's so cute with those long ears. Now bring the foaling vibe my way.


----------



## Mona (Apr 15, 2016)

OMG!! What a little BEAUTY! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2016)

Congratulations! He's absolutely darling.

Can't tell for sure since he's still wet, but looks either chocolate like momma or maybe even black.


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2016)

HE IS SIMPLY STUNNING!!!! WHAT AN AWESOME BABY!!!

CONGRATULATIONS all around -- YOU and MOMMA!!!!

He was well worth the wait! That little face is to die for and I just LOVE those ears!!!


----------



## amysue (Apr 15, 2016)

CONGRATULATIONS! So happy for you. That baby is absolutly stunning, love those ears!


----------



## Suebe (Apr 15, 2016)

Thank you everyone so much! He's so cute and so spicy lol he's already kicking at mom, running circles around her, and right under her, even bit her face, a little holy terror, it's cuteness that's unimaginable haha so far he's black but I imagine that can change...btw that's my teenage daughter in all the photos who refuses to put on shoes most of the time


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm with her! I barely wear flip flops and still go barefoot most of the time, as do my children and grandchildren. Went barefoot around horses and cows all my life -- so looks perfectly normal to me!

He is just so CUTE!!!! Have you named him yet?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 17, 2016)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW










I knew Id check in here after the weekend to "ears"

Congratulations he is certainly worth all the waiting


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2016)

Definitely different! I'm not a "long ears" person, but he is REALLY CUTE. LOVE how black he is. That would be stunning if he stayed that shade all his life.

Have you come up with a name yet?

And congratulations! I know he was long awaited for!!


----------

